# Pella vinyl windows vs Atrium Dynasty collection windows



## nirvester (Apr 21, 2011)

I am thinking of replacing my windows (19total). I am confused with all the products out there. I was referred by a friend to a co that carries Atrium vinyl replacement windows. I got a great price from them. However, I have heard great things about Pella, especially it's retractable screens. Please advise


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

Neither, I would pick Andersen 400. With my business, Pella has a miserable service record, and a crappy product. I was an Atrium dealer way back when they first started up(in the 90's), again, very poor service. Not sure what they are like now. But I can verify many cases of excellent service from Andersen.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

I'd use Marvin or Eagle.....

DM


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

Nirvestor, if you are looking at vinyl windows, the two posts prior are off-base (no offense guys) as they are referencing wood products... Pella's vinyl product is poor, plain and simple. Atrium has several different lines/brands, so it may or may not be good, but I can say almost certainly that it would be an upgrade from Pella. Any positive things you hear about Pella are based on their wood products, and even then, many people would beg to differ. I suggest that you if you are going to diy, check out some local building supply houses/ lumber yards and look for some of these names: Gorell, Softlite, Simonton, Great Lakes/PlyGem, Milgard, and Sunrise. Some may not be available in your market, but you should at least be able to find a couple. Those are well respected vinyl window manufacturers with fine products.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

I beg to differ. He never stated he was interested in only vinyl windows, only that they were referred by a friend. I stand by my recommendation.



nirvester said:


> I was referred by a friend to a co that carries Atrium vinyl replacement windows.


DM


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

corrsct, I skimmed over your question and skipped "vinyl replacements". But almost the same reply, avoid Pella. Not familar with Atrium replacements. I don't see where you are located. I have used Viwinco windows for at least 20 years, available east of the Miss., made in PA. Excellent products, quality service. Remember, you get waht you pay for, cheap windows are CHEAP.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Just Bill said:


> Remember, you get what you pay for, cheap windows are CHEAP.


*BINGO!* :laughing:

DM


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

DangerMouse said:


> I beg to differ. He never stated he was interested in only vinyl windows, only that they were referred by a friend. I stand by my recommendation.
> 
> 
> 
> DM


Read the title of the post:thumbsup:... He is comparing two vinyl windows. Secondly, if you are suggesting that your wood recommendations would be superior to a high quality vinyl product, then please elaborate. Energy efficiency (u-value and/or air-leakage)? maintenance? longevity? strength (design pressure)? warranty? price???? Shall I continue?


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

I am thinking of replacing my *windows* (19total). I am confused with *all* the products out there.

Are you saying that vinyl is the *only* product out there???? 

My opinion on cheap vinyl windows remains the same. If I had the option, (and the $$$, of course) I would not use them in my home. Too many headaches down the line. Sometimes right out of the gate!

DM


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

DangerMouse said:


> I am thinking of replacing my *windows* (19total). I am confused with *all* the products out there.
> 
> Are you saying that vinyl is the *only* product out there????
> 
> ...


Once again, please re-read my post. I specified "high-quality" vinyl products. In the interest of disclosure, I sell and install vinyl, wood, and fiberglass windows. I believe each have their pros and cons, although for "bang for your buck" and performance, vinyl is far ahead. My opinions are based on my experience in and around the industry all of my life (my family has been in the industry for four generations).


----------

